# Late Flounder Report



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

Fished Jones Lake area in the mornings with minimal tide movement ( West Bay Galveston ) Saturday - Tuesday. First picture my son Tristan won first place in the Fish West End Kids Tournament with a 3.1 Flounder. 2nd pic is Tristan and I on Sunday. 3rd picture I caught 7 with only one keeper but it was another good one. 4th pic was Tuesday 4 keepers one throwback and lost a keeper at the net. All trips were done by 11:00 am.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Forgot the pics


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*I'm trying!!*

Having trouble uploading. Sorry


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*Day 2*



slimeyreel said:


> Having trouble uploading. Sorry


. Day two pictures


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*Day 3*

Monday my fishing buddy had to go to school so I fished by myself. Sure wish he was there!!!!


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*Tuesday*

Last day befor I went back to work!


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*Not sure*

I am not sure why my i phone flips pice but if you know please pm me so I don't post pics like this again


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*Trout*



slimeyreel said:


> . Day two pictures


Tristans trout was only 18.5". That will put the Flounder into prespective


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Some big ol flatties bud.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

slimeyreel said:


> I am not sure why my i phone flips pice but if you know please pm me so I don't post pics like this again


Nice fish

Couple ways to correct the pics
http://iphonephotographyschool.com/iphone-photos-upside-down/


----------



## YakPropeller (Aug 25, 2016)

*Live Or Arties*

Just Curious were you using Live Bate or Arties?


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*Bait*

All fish were caught on Gulp or Chickenboys. Caught two more keepers today. Lost one about 21" at the net and threw 4 back. Didn't take any pictures.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow looks like a Texas halibut!

Great job.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

slimeyreel said:


> Tristans trout was only 18.5". That will put the Flounder into prespective


Those are some nice Flounder


----------



## baitbig (Jul 20, 2010)

Well done! Going to try my luck this weekend as well. I'm ready for the flounder run this year.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

slimeyreel said:


> Monday my fishing buddy had to go to school so I fished by myself. Sure wish he was there!!!!


I'll bet that he was wishing even more that he was with you as well! 
Judging from his smile, he wasn't ready stop fishing and go back to school.

Those are some nice flatties. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

Jones Lake area today 7am- 1. Caught 10 flat fish but only had 3 keepers and 2 keeper specks. All fish caught on Chicken Boy double rigged or Gulp.


----------



## Shoalwater63 (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice fish, great family fun with the kiddos.


----------

